# Help! Wierd bump *picture*



## KDartMedia (Feb 15, 2014)

I just did a water change and noticed a bump on the side of my Dalmatian Molly. It's just behind and a little above her fin on the left side. She can't seem to put her fin against her side either. It doesn't have any sort of color, it just looks like a bump under her skin.

What is it and how do I get rid of it?!


----------



## KDartMedia (Feb 15, 2014)

Forgot to add, she seems very normal. I feed her just before these pictures and she ate like normal and is swimming around like normal.


----------



## KDartMedia (Feb 15, 2014)

Could it be this?

http://www.justanswer.com/pet/3c9bs-large-boil-bump-side-goldfish-other.html


----------



## KDartMedia (Feb 15, 2014)

It's worse today! Help! I went to the pet store and nobody knew what it was. I picked up some T.C. Tetracycline packets that treat fin rot (she has a bit on the fin by bump) and clears external and internal bacterial infections. I really hope this works! The full treatment takes 4 days, if it doesn't work should I try a fungal treatment? 

She still acts 100% fine and scarfs down food like normal. I really love this fish and don't want to lose her especially before she gets to live in my new 21gal planted tank! 

More pictures of today.


----------



## KDartMedia (Feb 15, 2014)

added aquarium salt as well in case of Dropsy...


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

dropsy would make it look like a pine cone, doubt very much its that, had a goldfish with dropsy years back and looks nothing like it


----------



## KDartMedia (Feb 15, 2014)

Really? I couldn't find anything about if it started slowly and spread or went all over in a very short period of time. However anything I could find everyone pointed to dropsy the moment "raised scales" was mentioned. She only has the couple scales in the middle that looked lifted but I was wondering why I couldn't see in between any scales and they are only slightly raised. 

I've been preparing for the worst because I have no idea what I'm dealing with. 

What would be my next course of action? Fungal treatments (even though I can't see anything on the outside besides fin rot on that side)? or parasite? Or will the salt I added kill anything anyway?

I hope I'm doing the most I can


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

The few raised scales is due to the lump...
In my experience dropsy is all over and will look like a whole pine cone.


----------



## KDartMedia (Feb 15, 2014)

It seems to have gone down the tiniest bit today!

Should I be starving her in case it's constipation?


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

feed a boiled deskinned pea


----------



## KDartMedia (Feb 15, 2014)

Ok.

I have separated the male guppy because he was going after her. He would follow her around with his nose to her gills. I put him in a temp tank inside the current tank.


----------



## KDartMedia (Feb 15, 2014)

She seems to be upset that she can't get to him? She follows him around the wall of his tank. Am I missing something?

Also, she is pooping so does that mean it's not constipation?


----------



## KDartMedia (Feb 15, 2014)

So after spending many hours searching for molly information I found an amazing site! I guess mollies commonly get bacterial infections due to stress and get a bump like this. This makes sense due to my current tank size situation. I have one more dose of T.C. Tetracycline and the bump is almost completely gone!

I've decided to do 50% water changes every other day until my 21gal is ready for them.

Thanks weedkiller for your help! I would have worried to death without it.


----------



## GoldenGirl11 (Nov 9, 2014)

I think your mollie and guppy are wanting to mate and have eggs what would that look like


----------

